# COX Channel Lineup Move - Not available yet on TiVo



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

COX just moved all HD channels to the 1,000's as of today, 12/06/2011. Connected to TiVo service, reset tuning adapter, rebooted the box and STILL no channel lineup change has occurred. 

Anyone else in a COX market having this problem?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mmf01 said:


> COX just moved all HD channels to the 1,000's as of today, 12/06/2011. Connected to TiVo service, reset tuning adapter, rebooted the box and STILL no channel lineup change has occurred.
> 
> Anyone else in a COX market having this problem?


Orange County, CA?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=21285611#post21285611


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes the AVS Forum thread above is the most relevant. Unfortunately Cox did not leave the channels in 700+ range in the channel map for a while (which they could have done) so until zap2it.com gets their act together and updates the lineup we are SOL. This despite several people having submitted a lineup change request a few days ago with a link to pdf of updated lineup. Other Cox markets have gone through this before so one would think the process would be streamlined by now...

For now I'm resorting to consulting To Do List and cancelling all recordings on 700+ channels and setting up manual recordings in their place. Hope to not have to be doing that for several days.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Yes the AVS Forum thread above is the most relevant. Unfortunately Cox did not leave the channels in 700+ range in the channel map for a while (which they could have done) so until zap2it.com gets their act together and updates the lineup we are SOL. This despite several people having submitted a lineup change request a few days ago with a link to pdf of updated lineup. Other Cox markets have gone through this before so one would think the process would be streamlined by now...


Until Cox responds to Tribune nothing will happen. Tribune will rarely make a lineup change without verifying it with the provider. So users can submit the lineups a million times and Tribune will send a single request to Cox to verify. For some reason Cox seems to be the worst of the providers with slow lineup changes. My guess is they have no organizational policy in place to provide Tribune with the changes.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Orange County, CA?


Yup. Thanks very much for the link. 

Thanks everyone. Good to know I'm not alone here. I opened a ticket with TiVo Support. Will let everyone know what they come back.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox Arizona made the change over very painlessly, by leaving both 700's and 1000's active for several months. There was guide data on both channels and you could record from either set.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox Arizona made the change over very painlessly, by leaving both 700's and 1000's active for several months. There was guide data on both channels and you could record from either set.


Cox Orange County could have done something that classy, but they decided to go the route they usually do: lousy
No listings as of 9am PST
and no idea about those "special" new channels we have been attempting to tell the FCC about (who, at least in my case, haven't responded to my complaint)
there's always terrestrial I suppose


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> Cox Orange County could have done something that classy, but they decided to go the route they usually do: lousy
> No listings as of 9am PST
> and no idea about those "special" new channels we have been attempting to tell the FCC about (who, at least in my case, haven't responded to my complaint)
> there's always terrestrial I suppose


A lot of people are "cutting the cord" these days, but it still amazes me that so many people will put up with almost anything from their cable company. I guess that's why the cable companies have so little respect for their customers. Things will get even worse if they can get Congress to kill over-the-air TV.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox Arizona made the change over very painlessly, by leaving both 700's and 1000's active for several months. There was guide data on both channels and you could record from either set.


 Yes, that is what I posted *should* have been the right approach for Cox OC. It really doesn't hurt Cox at all to do that - have 2 sets of channel numbers pointing to same frequency for a while until the dust settles. It would help the transition for users of their own set top boxes as well. But I put more of the blame on TiVo and Tribune for not updating things on time even though several people submitted the request for it several days ago... Given all the Cox markets that have already done this switch it should be no surprise by now and should be a lot more seamless.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

It couldn't hurt to send a message on Twitter to @CoxOCHelp and @tivo both. Sometimes a little public pressure will get more attention than support tickets (though we should do those too).

ETA: Also tweeted to @tivodesign and @coxorangecounty.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> It couldn't hurt to send a message on Twitter to @CoxOCHelp and @tivo both. Sometimes a little public pressure will get more attention than support tickets (though we should do those too).


Good idea! I just sent them a message. Let's see if they pass the buck back and forth.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mmf01 said:


> Good idea! I just sent them a message. Let's see if they pass the buck back and forth.


TiVo can only do what users can do. That is, they send the request to Tribune. Cox still has to verify the changes. At the end of the day, until Cox works with Tribune, it will not get changed.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

rainwater said:


> TiVo can only do what users can do. That is, they send the request to Tribune. Cox still has to verify the changes. At the end of the day, until Cox works with Tribune, it will not get changed.


I think we all need to bug them until they do whatever it is they need to do -- be persistent so our tickets get elevated, bug them in public on Twitter and Facebook, etc.

ETA: Facebook page is here -- http://www.facebook.com/CoxOrangeCounty


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The lineup change requests included a PDF file directly from Cox OC web site with the lineup updates, so it's not like Tribune has no proof of any change:
http://ww2.cox.com/wcm/en/residential/datasheet/orangecounty/hd_channellineup_oc.pdf
I'm sure Cox deserves their share of blame, but TiVo and Tribune are not blameless here either. Luckily there's not a lot on TV right now so I guess it's a blessing Cox OC is doing this around this time rather than during Fall Season Premiere time frame. I only had to setup 6 manual recordings for tonight. Tomorrow and Thursday will be more painful though if it hasn't been corrected by then.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> The lineup change requests included a PDF file directly from Cox OC web site with the lineup updates, so it's not like Tribune has no proof of any change:
> http://ww2.cox.com/wcm/en/residential/datasheet/orangecounty/hd_channellineup_oc.pdf
> I'm sure Cox deserves their share of blame, but TiVo and Tribune are not blameless here either.


I agree that it should be proof. But history shows that major lineup changes have to be verified by the provider. Tribune will leave the channels wrong for months if Cox doesn't communicate with them. It has happened in the past several times. TiVo has already sent the information to Tribune as have users apparently. There's really nothing else for TiVo to do.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

rainwater said:


> TiVo has already sent the information to Tribune


Our evidence of this is what, exactly?

Until proven otherwise, both TiVo and Cox are to blame for this, and I think we need to keep pressure up on both of them to fix it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> Our evidence of this is what, exactly?
> 
> Until proven otherwise, both TiVo and Cox are to blame for this, and I think we need to keep pressure up on both of them to fix it.


When you fill out the form on tivo.com for the lineup. It is sent directly to Tribune. This is how it has always worked. You get notification when it is sent by TiVo to Tribune (usually the same day or day after).


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Maybe. But I'm not willing to let TiVo off the hook here. It's their customers -- all of them in a given area -- who stand to be inconvenienced. If something isn't happening, they can get someone on the phone and at least make an effort to work with them on behalf of their customers.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The onus is on TiVo to follow up and correct the problem. Part of the service fee we pay is for guide listings. It doesn't really matter where they get the guide listings from or what part of the process is stalled, Tivo is responsible for getting a fix for the problem even if it's just getting Cox and Tribune to communicate in a timely manner.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Agreed. Seems ridiculious we have to tell TiVo about lineup changes. You'd think Tribune and the cable companies would be in sync with these changes. From what understand, Tribune is not exclusive TiVo, so others users of Tribune's data are likely impacted as well.

And...Just heard back from TiVo support, and apparently they can't / won't access a PDF file to see the changes. Classic! So I just replied with every channel copied from cox.com. Let's see what the next excuse is..


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> And...Just heard back from TiVo support, and apparently they can't / won't access a PDF file to see the changes. Classic! So I just replied with every channel copied from cox.com. Let's see what the next excuse is..


Oh for heaven's sake -- feel free to reference my Incident Report -- sent LAST TUESDAY -- number 111129-014493. If the problem was the PDF (I also sent a link) they could have contacted me -- I have still never received a response except the canned one. I'd have sent them the information without the PDF. Do they really think they're going to get a virus from the Cox web site? Seriously, and I don't say this lightly: TiVo FAIL.

Anyway, Diana from Cox's Facebook/Twitter support team emailed me that they are aware of this and she said specifically they are "contacting Tribune." There's also been a response on Twitter from Cox, so thus far they are one step ahead of TiVo.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> Maybe. But I'm not willing to let TiVo off the hook here. It's their customers -- all of them in a given area -- who stand to be inconvenienced. If something isn't happening, they can get someone on the phone and at least make an effort to work with them on behalf of their customers.


I agree, but Tribune has their policies and TiVo isn't their only customer. TiVo can raise all the hell they want. Cox is the one that has to report the changes. This has happened about a thousand times in the past. Just search these forums. Tribune is not going to change their policies. Unfortunately cable companies like Cox don't deal with Tribune very efficiently.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

rainwater said:


> I agree, but Tribune has their policies and TiVo isn't their only customer. TiVo can raise all the hell they want. Cox is the one that has to report the changes. This has happened about a thousand times in the past. Just search these forums. Tribune is not going to change their policies. Unfortunately cable companies like Cox don't deal with Tribune very efficiently.


Figures...Doesn't surprise me this is a COX problem.

I think the root of this problem is TiVO users are not a priority for COX. They loose money on us due to lack of recurring revenue on their sub-par DVR solution. We are essentially the second-class citizens the FCC has mandated they and other MSO's tolerate. We are the first impacted and last to be resolved when COX makes changes to their network.

It's funny how the Cisco/Moto boxes were updated seamlessly, yet TiVO users are left scratching their head. Granted, the Cisco/Moto boxes likely use different data sources for channel mapping but... whoever is managing network level changes is apparently clueless about downstream impacts to TiVO and the dependency on accurate data on Tribune's end.

Either these continual omissions are intentional on COX's part (To drive more sales of their crappy, expensive DVR boxes) or just plain incompetence. Just think about how many folks naturally think this a TiVO problem right now? This all works out for COX and TiVO users get the shaft yet again.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Is anyone home right now who could do a test for the Cox support people? You need a TiVo with a tuning adapter.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Is anyone home right now who could do a test for the Cox support people? You need a TiVo with a tuning adapter.


 I have slingbox connected to a Premiere so can test from here.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I will PM you!


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> Figures...Doesn't surprise me this is a COX problem.
> 
> I think the root of this problem is TiVO users are not a priority for COX. They loose money on us due to lack of recurring revenue on their sub-par DVR solution. We are essentially the second-class citizens the FCC has mandated they and other MSO's tolerate. We are the first impacted and last to be resolved when COX makes changes to their network.
> 
> ...


Actually, I also use a HTPC recording system which works on the Zap2It listings, and apparently they haven't been made aware of the change either, since I have received ZERO of the new channel designations or listings from my Zap2It link.
So what is the FCC for again?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> Actually, I also use a HTPC recording system which works on the Zap2It listings, and apparently they haven't been made aware of the change either, since I have received ZERO of the new channel designations or listings from my Zap2It link.
> So what is the FCC for again?


I believe Zap2It uses the same data source as TiVo, which is Tribune Media Services. Anyone using a CableCard solution with data sourced from TMS is basically in the same boat. This all as a result of COX failing to notify the appropriate parties of this massive lineup change.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I have just played email matchmaker between Margret (@tivodesign) and Diana from the Cox OC Facebook page. Maybe between the two of them, something will get done.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Set-up isn't completely done, but not a good sign. I unplugged, rebooted, ran the Guided Set-up and noticed that only 3 channels in the 1000's were slated to be part of the guide. 

I will wait for it to finish, but it may be worse then before.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Noted, I'll let the Cox support person know.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

News flash: TiVo and Cox are actually speaking to each other! I kind of had to start back at square one with Margret (no, forcing an update doesn't help) but at least they are attempting to work with each other.

This can't really be that hard, can it?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Question from Margret: "Has anyone tried to press the ENTER button on the Channel List screen, and see if the questions lead to the correct lineup?"

Can someone at home report back?


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

After a reboot, and fresh guided set-up, here is what the guide shows for listings:

1005 PTIMEDM
1028 WGN
1045 HLNHD
1051 TWC
1068 TCMHD
1103 IDHD
1105 OWN
1337 TennisHD
1346 BBCA
1352 TRUTV
1363 NGWHD (Channel doesn't come on, black screen)
1371 WGN (Channel doesn't come on, black screen)


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> Question from Margret: "Has anyone tried to press the ENTER button on the Channel List screen, and see if the questions lead to the correct lineup?"
> 
> Can someone at home report back?


Trying.....and waiting....


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

BrianCT said:


> After a reboot, and fresh guided set-up, here is what the guide shows for listings:
> 
> 1005 PTIMEDM
> 1028 WGN
> ...


Pretty sure all that was already in there before the remap today.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

It does not.



LynnL999 said:


> Question from Margret: "Has anyone tried to press the ENTER button on the Channel List screen, and see if the questions lead to the correct lineup?"
> 
> Can someone at home report back?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

BrianCT said:


> After a reboot, and fresh guided set-up, here is what the guide shows for listings:
> 
> 1005 PTIMEDM
> 1028 WGN
> ...


Most of those don't match with the new lineup.... I think
only 1028, 1051, 1103, 1337, 1346, and 1352 are correct.

Okay, will report that back to these ladies. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Question from Margret: "Has anyone tried to press the ENTER button on the Channel List screen, and see if the questions lead to the correct lineup?"
> 
> Can someone at home report back?


There were a bunch of channels in the setup/channels area of tivo, however, there was no channel ID or listing info to go along with them


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> Most of those don't match with the new lineup.... I think
> only 1028, 1051, 1103, 1337, 1346, and 1352 are correct.
> 
> Okay, will report that back to these ladies. Thanks for taking the time.


When it asked what premiums during the Enter method, it appears to have the old info as well.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Same here.....



nocturne1 said:


> When it asked what premiums during the Enter method, it appears to have the old info as well.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> There were a bunch of channels in the setup/channels area of tivo, however, there was no channel ID or listing info to go along with them


Right.... I saw that this morning.

Hopefully Margret is now convinced that TiVo doesn't have the right channel lineup for us. She was also cc'ing a few other TiVo people on our emails, so hopefully this is really getting looked into now.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

tvmaster2 said:


> There were a bunch of channels in the setup/channels area of tivo, however, there was no channel ID or listing info to go along with them


+1 (does anyone do that anymore?)


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> I believe Zap2It uses the same data source as TiVo, which is Tribune Media Services. Anyone using a CableCard solution with data sourced from TMS is basically in the same boat. This all as a result of COX failing to notify the appropriate parties of this massive lineup change.


I did, however, receive my FOUR, expensively produced, WEEKLY Cox Telephone brochures as junk mail....so at least THAT department is getting the job done.


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

tvmaster2 said:


> I did, however, receive my FOUR, expensively produced, WEEKLY Cox Telephone brochures as junk mail....so at least THAT department is getting the job done.


Maybe we're supposed to use those to build a shrine for praying to the Cox gods....


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Okay, Margret wrote me back just now that they are getting Tribune involved. Hopefully TiVo + Tribune working on this together is a step forward. I asked her to get back to me when she has info like an ETA on a fix, and I'll post in both threads here if I hear anything more.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks Lynn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

My pleasure. I'm just glad that being loud and obnoxious on Twitter and Facebook seems to have worked. 

The Cox rep I've been talking to all day has also handed me/us off to the night shift, but says they are working closely with TiVo. Margret just emailed me: "We have confirmation Tribune is working on it, but given the late hour I wouldn't expect to see a fix tonight."

So... I guess set manual recordings for anything you want to watch tonight.

I'm going to be offline for awhile trying to, um, catch up on the work I didn't exactly do today. I will post later if I hear anything new, but I'm not really expecting to tonight.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for your persistence and the status updates LynnL999!


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Your boss would certainly understand that you were busy tackling TiVo AND Tribune, a herculean effort that normally requires 10 men (or ladies)!


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Okay, Margret wrote me back just now that they are getting Tribune involved. Hopefully TiVo + Tribune working on this together is a step forward. I asked her to get back to me when she has info like an ETA on a fix, and I'll post in both threads here if I hear anything more.


Thanks for the continual updates. Nice to see one of us got their attention. 

I just called COX Customer Service and they were kind enough to have an outage message that basically says "We are aware of the guide outage in Orange County and Palos Verdes. There is NO ETA for resolution. If your calling for another issue....Hang on the line, if not..Go away.."

COX, "Your _frenemy _in the digital age"!


----------



## Strapped4Cash (Feb 29, 2008)

Still no resolution in OC as of 9pm 12/6


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Strapped4Cash said:


> Still no resolution in OC as of 9pm 12/6


Nothing yet, I am hoping to have a complete guide in the morning. Not really looking forward to updating all of my Season Passes either.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

BrianCT said:


> Nothing yet, I am hoping to have a complete guide in the morning. Not really looking forward to updating all of my Season Passes either.


Same here, but I'm holding off on changing any season passes until the "A channel lineup change has occurred" message comes through. Normally, when a channel MOVE occurs, no action *should* be required on our part. Theoretically all old channel season passes should map to new channel season passes. Fingers crossed.

Also, since COX put a move notification banner on every old channel, TiVo is still recording all shows today thinking all is legit. In reality, every recorded show today is nothing but hours of the same banner being recorded. Had to delete all of today's recording and manually reschedule for each future recording.

Let's hope by tomorrow morning we all get greeted with the "A channel lineup change has occurred"


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd expect first thing in the morning, but hopefully by later in the day.


----------



## 88861 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Lynn.

Even when all of this is done though, we'll still have to manually redo every HD season pass, right, since they are locked not only to shows and stations but channel numbers?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

You shouldn't have to make any changes to your season passes. They should remap automatically once the "channel lineup change" message comes through.

COX SD moved from 700 to 1000's a few months back. More details below.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=474591


----------



## 88861 (Nov 9, 2004)

mmf01 said:


> You shouldn't have to make any changes to your season passes. They should remap automatically once the "channel lineup change" message comes through.
> 
> COX SD moved from 700 to 1000's a few months back. More details below.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=474591


Thanks MMF01. That is good news. I've had to redo season passes because station call letters changed. I missed several shows last year when Cox renamed the one channel from something like PSCYHD (Pacific HD feed of SciFi channel) to SCYHDP even though the channel itself didn't change.


----------



## cpgrad00 (Dec 7, 2011)

As of 6:45AM there is no change. Still no programming info for the new channels. @coxochelp replied to my tweet last night and said they were working on it. Shouldn't they have been working on it before the switch??


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

From my recollection TiVo only updates their guide database once a day and I believe around 1-2pm pacific time frame, so I wouldn't expect anything until at least after that time.

However the thing I'm really keeping an eye on is zap2it.com for my zip code and that as of this morning does NOT have the new channel lineup yet either which does not bode well. Tonight I'll have to cancel 12 shows in To Do list recording from 700s and manually schedule them on proper channels. The real pain is how they show up in My Shows with no descriptions and of course not grouped properly.

(Of course I tried a net connect this morning with no change).


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Same here. No change, so no recordings.

UPDATE: Zap2IT now shows the correct lineup! That is a good sign!


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

PocketPCGuy said:


> Thanks MMF01. That is good news. I've had to redo season passes because station call letters changed. I missed several shows last year when Cox renamed the one channel from something like PSCYHD (Pacific HD feed of SciFi channel) to SCYHDP even though the channel itself didn't change.


No problem at all. I went through the same thing when they changed SciFi channel, I know what you mean. Given how it's gone so far, perhaps COX will just append OC/Market Initials to the end of every call sign just to mess with us. I have like 50+ season passes and I'm hoping for a seamless move, just like you.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jbell73 said:


> UPDATE: Zap2IT now shows the correct lineup! That is a good sign!


 What zip code are you checking? I just checked 92692 and no change.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

jbell73 said:


> Same here. No change, so no recordings.
> 
> UPDATE: Zap2IT now shows the correct lineup! That is a good sign!


I am on the Zap site now, and there are no updated listings yet for my area (Cox Orange County Ca.). Where are you, zipcode wise?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> I am on the Zap site now, and there are no updated listings yet for my area (Cox Orange County Ca.). Where are you, zipcode wise?


Updated listings are showing up for me in zap2it I selected Cox Communications Orange Cnty - Digital (Aliso Viejo) under zip code 92653

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZBChooseProvider.do?method=getProviders

EDIT: And the call signs look the same, so that's good news for season passes!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

OK, after closing browser and going to zap2it.com, entering 92692 and selecting Aliso Viejo Digital listings I now see the updated channel list, so that is indeed a good sign! Now it's up to TiVo to make sure they enter them in their database today.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

moyekj said:


> OK, after closing browser and going to zap2it.com, entering 92692 and selecting Aliso Viejo Digital listings I now see the updated channel list, so that is indeed a good sign! Now it's up to TiVo to make sure they enter them in their database today.


I only see a handful of channel's in the 1000's, you guys are seeing them all listed there?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

BrianCT said:


> I only see a handful of channel's in the 1000's, you guys are seeing them all listed there?


 Yes, I see all of them starting at 1002, 1004, 1005, etc. Also the 700s channels are gone.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

moyekj said:


> What zip code are you checking? I just checked 92692 and no change.


My ZIP is 92688 - Rancho Santa Margarita. then check Cox O/C - Aliso Viejo - Digital

UPDATE: It seems many folks are seeing the new lineup now.... TiVo still see's no guide data but *does see the channels* (I had to "enable" them as channels I receive).


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> OK, after closing browser and going to zap2it.com, entering 92692 and selecting Aliso Viejo Digital listings I now see the updated channel list, so that is indeed a good sign! Now it's up to TiVo to make sure they enter them in their database today.


Zap2it is the Tribune lineup. TiVo doesn't enter them into a database. It is automatically updated. Generally, if you see it on Zap2it, it will appear in less than 12 hours on the TiVo servers.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> Zap2it is the Tribune lineup. TiVo doesn't enter them into a database. It is automatically updated. Generally, if you see it on Zap2it, it will appear in less than 12 hours on the TiVo servers.


 That's what I mean, TiVo does have their own database where the information is stored and that needs to be updated before we can get the updated information. It's not just a question of zap2it data getting updated and then we can get it right away. From my recollection the TiVo database update happens around 1-2pm Pacific time so hopefully it will get the update and a net connect in late afternoon will get us the update.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

BrianCT said:


> I only see a handful of channel's in the 1000's, you guys are seeing them all listed there?


that's all I see as well - it jumps from 1005 to 1028 - and I shut down my browser, refreshed the screen and re-entered different zips
same thing goes with my SageTV HTPC - no update from Zap2It..and I have tried all the zipcodes listed above.
Using MS Explorer v 9


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

The latest from the Cox rep I've been talking to: "I am getting updates from TiVo. They are still working on it and the last report I was given from them was that they were hoping to have this escalated and fixed this morning."

FWIW.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> The latest from the Cox rep I've been talking to: "I am getting updates from TiVo. They are still working on it and the last report I was given from them was that they were hoping to have this escalated and fixed this morning."
> 
> FWIW.


Like someone said earlier, hopefully we see a fix this afternoon.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Just got this from Margret... please do not yell at me:

"Hi Lynn,

The updates have made it from Cox to Tribune. They will be available to TiVo DVRs that connect to the TiVo Service after Thursday at Noon Pacific.

--Margret"


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, now looks like zap2it.com doesn't have the updated listings anymore either for Irvine Digital or Aliso Viejo Digital. Strange...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

FYIW my open ticket with TiVo on lineup issue just got an update saying issue is now resolved.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> Just got this from Margret... please do not yell at me:
> 
> "Hi Lynn,
> 
> ...


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

PROBLEM SOLVED!!!! Just did a net connect and all channels are now loaded!!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mmf01, are the HBO channels (especially 1200 and 1207) and Showtime (1240 and 1244) showing correctly in the Guide? I noticed these are wrong on Zap2it. 

Also, which city are you in, if you don't mind saying?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> mmf01, are the HBO channels (especially 1200 and 1207) and Showtime (1240 and 1244) showing correctly in the Guide? I noticed these are wrong on Zap2it.
> 
> Also, which city are you in, if you don't mind saying?


I don't subscribe to the premiums, but manually tuning those channels shows "To Be Announced". All other channels have guide data. Season passes haven't updated yet, hoping that happens after one more net connect and reboot. I'm in Laguna Hills, so I think our lineups may be slightly different.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

How about everything in the 1300's below 1337? Are the channel names listed for, say, 1390, 1310, 1313, etc? I am going by what's missing from zap2it.

BTW, according to Cox's web site, the lineups should be the same now, at least the HD ones (some analog locals may be different).


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not at home  I'm just comparing the lineup to what's listed for Cox Digital Aliso Viejo on zap2it. If there are mistakes, I want to pass these along to my Cox and TiVo contacts asap so they can keep pestering Tribune.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

WooHoo!!! I didn't reboot or anything, just turned the TV on and the Channels Have been moved message popped up.

Most Season Passes were correctly adjusted except for premium channels like HBO. I guess I will have to re-do those, but looking good otherwise!


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yep! Updates are in, and **most** channels have moved over. No programming data for HBO and MTV/NFL channels are not yet seen on the 1000's but most all other programs (standard lineup) are seen. TiVo could still be processing the data.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> How about everything in the 1300's below 1337? Are the channel names listed for, say, 1390, 1310, 1313, etc? I am going by what's missing from zap2it.
> 
> BTW, according to Cox's web site, the lineups should be the same now, at least the HD ones (some analog locals may be different).


Good Catch. No guide data on 1300 to 1337. These channels tune manually, but no guide data. The call signs are also messed up under the channel list if you add manually.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

jbell73 said:


> Yep! Updates are in, and **most** channels have moved over. No programming data for HBO and MTV/NFL channels are not yet seen on the 1000's but most all other programs (standard lineup) are seen. TiVo could still be processing the data.


Same here, 1200 is HBO but no guide data, and season passes haven't adjusted.....yet....


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Is 1200 etc. actually listed properly as "HBOHD" with the logo? or is it still the mystery code on top?

I really want to get accurate info to Cox/TiVo, I don't mean to keep pestering you.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> Is 1200 etc. actually listed properly as "HBOHD" with the logo? or is it still the mystery code on top?
> 
> I really want to get accurate info to Cox/TiVo, I don't mean to keep pestering you.


No logo, still the mystery code on top just like it was yesterday. No bother at all, if it wasn't for you jumping in to help yesterday, we may have been waiting a lot longer!


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

BrianCT said:


> Same here, 1200 is HBO but no guide data, and season passes haven't adjusted.....yet....


Season passes are slowly but surely updating for me. Had to net connect twice, reboot..After that, as I refreshed the "To Do" list, I can see some passes have already mapped over to their respective 1K channel. Another season pass from 700's also fired up and is recording under it's respective 1K channel. So far so good. Hopefully all passes will automatically update in the next hour or so. Too many season premiers tonight to miss! Lol. Now...Just if the missing channels get fixed, we'll should be back to par.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Here's my draft email -- to the extent you guys at home can verify this for me, I'd appreciate it. When I say "missing from the lineup" I don't mean unable to tune, but that the channels are listed with the mystery codes, not channel names, and have no data.) So you don't need to check and see if the channels tune, just if they are listed on the channel list.

I know this is time consuming, but I want to get this fixed while we still have their attention!

----------------------------------

Hi Diana and Margret,

Some people are reporting lineup updates. This is good - the lineup for channels 1000-1132 seems to be correct. But there are some problems... Tribune seems to have paid attention mostly to the 1000's and not made the changes above 1132.

To the best I can tell, here's what's missing from the TiVo lineup and guide data when compared with the Cox PDF found here: 
http://ww2.cox.com/wcm/en/residential/datasheet/orangecounty/hd_channellineup_oc.pdf

1133 Live Well HD
1200 HBO HD
1201 HDO2 HD
1206 HBO Family HD
1207 HBO East HD
1208 HBO 2 East HD
1209 HBO Signature HD
1210 HBO Zone HD
1211 HBO Comedy HD
1212 HBO Latino HD
1220 Cinemax HD
1222 Action Max HD
1223 Thriller Max HD
1224 Cinemax East HD
1225 More MAX HD
1228 5 Star Max HD
1231 More Max East HD
1240 Showtime HD
1242 Showtime Showcase HD
1243 Showtime Extreme HD
1244 Showtime East HD
1260 The Movie Channel HD
1261 The Movie Channel Extra HD
1262 The Movie Channel East HD
1281 Starz HD
1282 Starz East HD
1285 Starz Cinema HD
1286 Starz Kids & Family HD
1287 Encore East HD
1288 Starz Black HD
1289 Starz Comedy HD
1309 Encore East HD
1310 EPIX HD
1313 The Mountain
1314 CBS Sports Network
1315 Fox Business HD
1316 DIY HD
1323 Outdoor HD
1324 Fox Soccer HD
1327 ESPNU HD
1329 Biography HD
1333 NHL Network HD
1334 Versus HD
1338 NBA TV HD
1339 NFL Network HD
1340 MLB Network HD
1341 Disney XD HD 
1343 Hallmark HD
1345 Lifetime Movie Network HD
1350 Hallmark Movie Channel HD
1351 Cooking HD
1671 Game HD
1672 Game2 HD
1685 NFL Red Zone HD
1900 SWRV HD

Basically, everything in the 1300's seems to be missing except 1337, 1346, and 1352 (which we were updated with several weeks ago).

I know that some of the 1200 series premiums are "plus pak" channels, but they should still be listed in our lineup even if we aren't authorized for them (that's a discussion between Cox and cable card users for another day  ) Anyway, 1200, 1201, 1207, 1220, 1225, 1240, 1243, 1244, 1260, 1281, 1282, 1287 are not "plus pak" and we should definitely get listings for all of those.

Here are channels that need to be DELETED from the lineup -- they are incorrect listings, do not tune and are NOT listed on the Cox PDF:

1105 listed as OWN
1363 listed as NGWILDHD
1371 listed as WE
1394 listed as GALA

Can you pass these along to Tribune ASAP and see if they can push another update?

Lynn

----------------------------------

If I'm wrong and some of these channels ARE listed properly, post and I'll update the list. Thanks.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Here's my draft email -- to the extent you guys at home can verify this for me, I'd appreciate it. When I say "missing from the lineup" I don't mean unable to tune, but that the channels are listed with the mystery codes, not channel names, and have no data.) So you don't need to check and see if the channels tune, just if they are listed on the channel list.
> 
> I know this is time consuming, but I want to get this fixed while we still have their attention


Thanks for leading this effort!! This looks great! BTW, I can tune the Plus Pak channels (DIY, Cooking, etc) right now, no problem. Hopefully they don't remove that in the update process.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Lynn, that list is perfect, you can leave the part about deleting those channel's but I think they already have been.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> Thanks for leading this effort!! This looks great! BTW, I can tune the Plus Pak channels (DIY, Cooking, etc) right now, no problem. Hopefully they don't remove that in the update process.


I can tune the non-premium plus paks too, just not the ones I might actually watch, like the extra HBO & Showtime, but as I say, that's a fight for another day.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

BrianCT said:


> Lynn, that list is perfect, you can leave the part about deleting those channel's but I think they already have been.


Ah, okay, I will take that out for now, it's minor anyway.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> I can tune the non-premium plus paks too, just not the ones I might actually watch, like the extra HBO & Showtime, but as I say, that's a fight for another day.


Cool deal. One small change though - I am able to receive 1900 SWRV HD. Guide data and all. Other than that, everything else looks spot on.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Okay, sending now. Thanks fellas.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Margret will pass the list along, and she also said: "It looks like several of the cities did get updated today, but a few more are coming in tomorrow."


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Margret will pass the list along, and she also said: "It looks like several of the cities did get updated today, but a few more are coming in tomorrow."


Thanks Lynn!

*Season Pass Update: 
*
*BOX 1 (Premiere, 2TB)* - Some season passes have updated, others have not yet. Initially none updated and after a few reboots and net connects, some have changed. Seems to be slowly updating. Manual recordings must be canceled and re-added. See below.

*BOX 2 (Premiere, 2TB)* - All Season Passes Moved 100% EXCEPT manually scheduled recordings...Like all the recordings I had to add from missing shows yesterday. All of those I had to cancel first and re-add manually. Otherwise, BOX 2 is 100% updated. (Except for the missing channels which have not re-mapped yet)

EDIT: Both boxes at 100%, excluding missing guide data channels. Both SPIKE and NGC changed call signs, so those season passes had to be removed and re-added.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

LynnL999 said:


> Margret will pass the list along, and she also said: "It looks like several of the cities did get updated today, but a few more are coming in tomorrow."


I ran through another Guided Setup just for the heck of it, but nothing changed.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

mmf01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> *Season Pass Update:
> *
> ...


HBO, premium channels, and everything about 1300 has guide data and showing up for you now?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

BrianCT said:


> HBO, premium channels, and everything about 1300 has guide data and showing up for you now?


Nope..Not yet. I think Lynn just sent the email. Seems like this will take COX and Tribune another day or so to fix.:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NOTE: Season Passes only update if there is current guide information available for the show in question. So, for example "Falling Skies" on TNT is currently not in guide listings and my Season Pass is still not updated and tied to 718. My other Season Passes that actually have guide data were automatically updated.


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

All is still NOT well. Some channels, such as 1060 (Comedy Central HD) are the East coast guide data, and not West coast. Completely wrong info....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What's up with missing data for MTV HD as well? Beavis and Butthead is the only show I have on that channel but still...


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

nocturne1 said:


> All is still NOT well. Some channels, such as 1060 (Comedy Central HD) are the East coast guide data, and not West coast. Completely wrong info....


Are you seeing this for any other channel?

This one is Cox's fault -- their stupid PDF just says Comedy Central HD, not Comedy Central Pacific HD.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

I know this is a massive pain, but for the non-local channels, I think we are gonna need to go through them and match up what's currently on the guide to what's actually showing, to see if there are more errors on east vs. west coast feeds.

Can each person who's already updated volunteer to take a block of 10 or 20 channels in a chunk, starting with 1014, and we can go from there? We don't need to go beyond 1132 for now.

I'd like to report all the errors at one time, and asap.

ETA: Actually, hang on. I will toss up a google doc spreadsheet so we can all work on it while typing less. Except for me....


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ok, things are coming in now to Zap2it orange county south...

major channels still missing:
all HBO
1200
1201
1207

all Starz
1281
1282
1287

EPIX HD
1310

TCM HD
1068 - which doesn't appear to be the correct channel

same for GOLF HD - is it 1023 or 1083?


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

These ones we are absolutely receiving the EC guide data with the WC feed:

1017
1018
1019
1020
1027
1049
1050
1058
1060
1074

The following I just can't tell, as they basically play the same shows over and over, so just not sure if it's EC or WC:
1021
1022
1052
1053
1061
1070
1130


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is what I have so far..I will EDIT this post as I check additional channels.


All items marked "WRONG" mean wrong Time Zone

1014 - CORRECT
1015 - CORRECT
1016 - CORRECT
1017 - WRONG
1018 - CORRECT
1019 - WRONG
1020 - WRONG
1021 - CORRECT
1022 - CORRECT
1027 - WRONG
1028 - CORRECT
1043 - CORRECT
1044 - CORRECT
1045 - "Channel not provided by tuning adaptor" - Interesting...
1046 - CORRECT
1048 - CORRECT
1049 - CORRECT
1050 - WRONG
1051 - CORRECT
1052 - WRONG
1053 - CORRECT
1054 - WRONG
1055 - CORRECT
1056 - CORRECT
1057 - CORRECT
1058 - WRONG
1059 - CORRECT
1060 - WRONG
1061 - CORRECT
1062 - CORRECT
1063 - Guide says "SIGN OFF" but races are going...
1064 - CORRECT
1066 - CORRECT
1067 - CORRECT
1070 - WRONG
1071 - CORRECT
1072 - CORRECT
1073 - CORRECT
1074 - CORRECT
1083 - "Channel not provided by tuning adaptor"
1100 - CORRECT
1101 - CORRECT
1102 - CORRECT
1103 - CORRECT
1105 - "Channel not provided by tuning adaptor"
1108 - WRONG
1119 - CORRECT
1130 - CORRECT
1131 - WRONG
1132 - CORRECT
1337 - LOOKS RIGHT, BUT UNSURE

That should do it for now..I'll be offline for a bit. Hope this helps.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Okay, the spreadsheet is here.

If you've checked that the guide matches what's actually showing and is the correct feed, put your username or initials or something consistent in the box.

If you find errors, mark the error box and explain the problem in the comments line.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> 1045 - "Channel not provided by tuning adaptor" - Interesting...


That one was added in the batch a few weeks back when we got Tru and BBCA. It is not listed on Cox's official version of the lineup, so I'm not worrying about it at this point.


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> Okay, the spreadsheet is here.
> 
> If you've checked that the guide matches what's actually showing and is the correct feed, put your username or initials or something consistent in the box.
> 
> If you find errors, mark the error box and explain the problem in the comments line.


Done.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Indeed it is done! And I confirmed in a very simple way -- the channels that I had favorited before in my channel list that were no longer favorites were the ones that had changed, because TiVo sees them as entirely different channels and didn't carry over the favoriting. I will prepare an email right away though probably nobody will look at it until tomorrow.

A question - -my SP and TD list are still showing the old channels, though if I go to, say, Modern Family in the guide it says "record as planned" on the new channel. Will the channels ever show in the 1000's if I don't manually redo the SP's?


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

I think it depends on the channel. If just the number changed, all should adapt just fine. If something was one of these east/west coast mistakes, it might not record, or it might record the wrong thing. No idea there....


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> I
> A question - -my SP and TD list are still showing the old channels, though if I go to, say, Modern Family in the guide it says "record as planned" on the new channel. Will the channels ever show in the 1000's if I don't manually redo the SP's?


 Yes, give it a couple of hours and you will see Season Pass list update and the To Do list update as well. As I mentioned only Season Passes for shows that have current guide listings will actually update. Others that currently have no guide data (Falling Skies on TNT was my example) won't update until that is the case.

Obviously for channels with east coast time in guide listings that should be west coast it will record the wrong programs. We've had that problem in the past that I've had to fight with TiVo and Tribune to fix. The real problem is the channel designation is wrong, not that guide listings for the channel are wrong.

So I think the spreadsheet when reporting the East Coast problem channels has to have what is believed to be the proper west coast channel name (callsign) for completeness/accuracy.
EXAMPLE of ones I know for sure:
MTVHD should be MTVPHD
TNTHD should be TNTPHD


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

The channel names I listed are the exact same ones listed on the official Cox lineup -- these are not the same as official names, I realize, but I will make clear to TiVo/Cox the issue. 

Here's a complete list of the channels affected:

1017	FX HD
1018	TNT HD
1019	ABC Family HD
1020	Disney HD
1027	TBS HD
1049	MTV HD	
1050	VH1 HD
1052 Spike HD*
1058	Lifetime HD
1060	Comedy Central HD
1070	Nick HD
1071	Cartoon Network HD
1074	CMT HD

*I can't confirm Spike from the guide data at the moment, but I'm 99% sure we had the pacific version of Spike.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> NOTE: Season Passes only update if there is current guide information available for the show in question. So, for example "Falling Skies" on TNT is currently not in guide listings and my Season Pass is still not updated and tied to 718. My other Season Passes that actually have guide data were automatically updated.


 I think this is incorrect. The problem is actually the East Coast vs West Coast issue. Season Passes that are bound to West Coast feeds don't have any guide information at all right now since guide data has the wrong callsign which is why they are not automatically mapping to the right channel number. Once that issue is resolved they should update.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

moyekj said:


> I think this is incorrect. The problem is actually the East Coast vs West Coast issue. Season Passes that are bound to West Coast feeds don't have any guide information at all right now since guide data has the wrong callsign which is why they are not automatically mapping to the right channel number. Once that issue is resolved they should update.


Yes, I bet you're right -- same reason my "favoriting" didn't carry over.

My SP's and ToDo's are all still showing the old channels though. (Do I need to reboot, I wonder, or is it indexing?)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> My SP's and ToDo's are all still showing the old channels though. (Do I need to reboot, I wonder, or is it indexing?)


 They are wrong for all SPs? That shouldn't be the case since indexing should have updated at least some of them by now. For me about 2 hours after the net connect updated the channels the SPs and To Do lists were updated. That was for Premiere units. I haven't checked my S3 OLED unit yet as I don't use that one - that's my wife's now.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> The channel names I listed are the exact same ones listed on the official Cox lineup -- these are not the same as official names, I realize, but I will make clear to TiVo/Cox the issue.
> 
> Here's a complete list of the channels affected:
> 
> ...


Was someone able to confirm the other channels are in fact working? My list was much larger than the above.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Yes, I bet you're right -- same reason my "favoriting" didn't carry over.
> 
> My SP's and ToDo's are all still showing the old channels though. (Do I need to reboot, I wonder, or is it indexing?)


Reboot, net connect a few times and eventually they will all update. One box was lightning quick, the other took its sweet time a few hours later. Also, If call signs changed (Like Spike and Nat Geo did) or you have manual recordings, those will likely need to be canceled and re-added.


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

LynnL999 said:


> The channel names I listed are the exact same ones listed on the official Cox lineup -- these are not the same as official names, I realize, but I will make clear to TiVo/Cox the issue.
> 
> Here's a complete list of the channels affected:
> 
> ...


Spike is indeed affected.


----------



## 88861 (Nov 9, 2004)

nocturne1 said:


> All is still NOT well. Some channels, such as 1060 (Comedy Central HD) are the East coast guide data, and not West coast. Completely wrong info....


That is what I am seeing - channels loaded and guide info loaded but the info on the show does NOT match what is showing. Off by several hours, so it east coast makes sense.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

It's driving me nuts, I'm trying to figure out what time to record American Horror Story on FX....okay, add 6, carry the 1 lol


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

You record it at the regular time, it just won't show as your show in the guide. I'm recording it at 11:00, which will show as a Justified rerun instead of AHS.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

I set mine for 10PM, I think it's on at that time too.


----------



## Strapped4Cash (Feb 29, 2008)

forcing updates now on all 5 tvios!
Thanks for the efforts!
Glad I wont have to recreate all SPs


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Strapped4Cash said:


> forcing updates now on all 5 tvios!
> Thanks for the efforts!
> Glad I wont have to recreate all SPs


Did it update? It's stil the same for me, East Coast data and most channels missing guide data.


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

BrianCT said:


> Did it update? It's stil the same for me, East Coast data and most channels missing guide data.


The new problems yesterday (incorrect EC guides and premiums missing) still aren't fixed.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

BrianCT said:


> Did it update? It's stil the same for me, East Coast data and most channels missing guide data.


Time zones still incorrect. Channels still missing. As one other poster pointed out, the TiVo guide data isn't refreshed from Tribune until later in the day. Just refreshed this AM and no change. Will try again this afternoon.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Just checked Aliso Viejo digital lineup on zap2it.com and it seems to have the correct West Coast channel info now. So hopefully this afternoon when connecting we'll get the corrected channels.


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

BrianCT said:


> HBO, premium channels, and everything about 1300 has guide data and showing up for you now?


These are still not updated for me. No 1200's and very few 1300's are working with guide data (signal is there, just no information on the programs).


----------



## 88861 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cox Orange County just posted this on their Facebook page:



> Cox Orange County Great news! TiVo says the problem should be fixed by 12pm today  However we were also given a "shortcut" to get your chnnls working before the TiVo software update. If you want to call in to tech support 800 234-3993 or email us at [email protected] we can walk you thru it. Hope you all have a great day! - Summer


That was at about 8:30am PT. Since most of us got the channel updates yesterday, I asked if this was a fix for the programming info. I can't do anything until I get home tonight, so maybe one of you wants to call that number or contact that email address for this "shortcut."


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

If you guys are talking to Diana on Facebook, please try to be as patient as you can manage. I know everyone is frustrated, but she is the one who finally took the bull by the horns on Tuesday and committed to get this resolved.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

They just followed up with this on Facebook:

Cox Orange County Incorrect programming info and times are all scheduled to be corrected, yes. Thank you for all of the feedback. We are definitely aware and have been working diligently to fix.  - Diana

I followed up with a "Thank you Diana" post.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Zap2it looks just about perfect now, so as soon as that gets pushed to us, we should be good.

BTW they must have some way of pushing that info out, yeah? Yesterday, I updated my TiVo before I left, and when I got home, the new channels were there even though the last update time showed the morning time that I'd done it.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh, btw, all my SP's and TD's updated to the new channels (that we have so far) overnight. I think it might have taken longer since I may have quite a few SP's


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Oh, btw, all my SP's and TD's updated to the new channels (that we have so far) overnight. I think it might have taken longer since I may have quite a few SP's


 My S3 OLED also took a long time (overnight) to do it. Both my Premieres had updated within a couple of hours of getting the updated channels. Guess the faster Premiere processor helps for that too.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Just in case I didn't say it yesterday, you guys were awesome with getting the channels checked for the east coast feed issue. Working together, we were able to get that done and verified by multiple people in literally minutes, when it might have taken any one of us hours to do it alone. I think getting that information back in before close of business yesterday probably helped Tribune get it updated overnight, so a big YAY! to everyone who participated.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

This just in from Summer at coxca.help.com

Hi Brian!


We have been told TiVo actually sent their software update late yesterday so you should be getting some channels now, however it doesnt seem to have hit all customers yet. If you are still seeing no change what-so-ever from early yesterday then these are the steps to follow:



Access the Messages & Settings menu 
Select the Settings menu 
Select the Channels menu 
Select the Channel List menu 
Remove check marks for the old virtual channel numbers for each HD service in this list 
Add check marks for the new virtual channel numbers for each HD service in this list. 
In regards to the missing guide info on some channels and East Coast time for programs, that is something we are still working on with our partners. They are aware of the issue and looking into getting that fixed ASAP. We appreciate your patience while we find a solution to this J


----------



## 88861 (Nov 9, 2004)

BrianCT said:


> Access the Messages & Settings menu
> Select the Settings menu
> Select the Channels menu
> Select the Channel List menu
> ...


HA! Maybe that is why mine worked yesterday. I did that exact thing Tuesday night, though that early, it didn't have an effect, but it pulled through Wed afternoon for me.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

BTW, Diana told me the Golf channel issue should be fixed and they are working on Galavision. 

I know you guys were just waiting for this news with baited breath.


----------



## guitarguymike (Apr 23, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> BTW, Diana told me the Golf channel issue should be fixed and they are working on Galavision.
> 
> I know you guys were just waiting for this news with baited breath.


Thanks to everyone for pushing the changes through! Everything is working fine for me, except for the channels with the wrong guide data - those channels have not been changed over in my SP. Hopefully after the next update. Even the programs that don't currently have any programs scheduled migrated over in my SP.

Golf channel is working great, BTW!


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Just in case I didn't say it yesterday, you guys were awesome with getting the channels checked for the east coast feed issue. Working together, we were able to get that done and verified by multiple people in literally minutes, when it might have taken any one of us hours to do it alone. I think getting that information back in before close of business yesterday probably helped Tribune get it updated overnight, so a big YAY! to everyone who participated.


Thank you for coordinating these efforts. I'm betting this would taken much longer if everyone tried to resolve these issues one off.

BTW, Just updated guide data...Channel lineup changes came through. So far, everything looks back to normal for the part..:up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I now have updated lineup complete with the channels in the 1200s & West Coast fix etc. so mostly back to normal now. Thanks all who helped make it happen quickly.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yay! That's excellent news. Looking forward to seeing that later, and my HBO/Showtime shows restored to my to-do list.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, spoke too soon...Not a huge deal, but these few channels are still showing "To Be Announced" and no call sign listed.

1287 - Encore East HD - Shows TBA and no call sign
1058 - Lifetime HD - Shows as above
1341 - Disney XD - Same as above

Anyone else seeing the same?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

One more thing  From the zap2it list, I noticed the following discrepancies between the cox list. Can someone check and see if there are proper channel names/guide data for the following:

1058 Lifetime Pacific HD
1288 Starz Black HD
1289 Starz Comedy HD
1341 Disney XD HD
1671 Game HD
1672 Game 2 HD

1288 & 1289 will probably not tune, but they should still be listed/have guide data. Thanks


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> Okay, spoke too soon...Not a huge deal, but these few channels are still showing "To Be Announced" and no call sign listed.
> 
> 1287 - Encore East HD - Shows TBA and no call sign
> 1058 - Lifetime HD - Shows as above
> ...


ahahaha GMTA

Thanks for checking those for me.

Am I crazy, or is 1287 the same channel as 1309? Both are listed as "Encore East HD" on the lineup.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> Okay, spoke too soon...Not a huge deal, but these few channels are still showing "To Be Announced" and no call sign listed.
> 
> 1287 - Encore East HD - Shows TBA and no call sign
> 1058 - Lifetime HD - Shows as above
> ...


Yes, there's a few more than just those. A quick browse through the guide (channel filter turned off) I saw the following as "To be Announced":
1023 = Golf HD ??
1058 = Lifetime HD
1287 = Encore East HD
1288 = Starz Black HD
1289 = Starz Comedy HD
1341 = Disney XD HD
1671 = Game HD (MLB/NHL Pkg)
1672 = Game 2 HD (MLB/NHL Pkg)


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Kevin, by "TBA" you mean no proper channel name/data, right?

(1023 is where Golf was hiding out. It should just be deleted.... along with 1045, 1105 and a couple others not on the Cox lineup.)


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> ahahaha GMTA
> 
> Thanks for checking those for me.
> 
> Am I crazy, or is 1287 the same channel as 1309? Both are listed as "Encore East HD" on the lineup.


Your right, the PDF says they are the same, however 1309 in the guide data shows as ENCRHDP. Looks like 1309 is the Pacific feed and maybe they just have it listed wrong in the PDF?


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

mmf01 said:


> Your right, the PDF says they are the same, however 1309 in the guide data shows as ENCRHDP. Looks like 1309 is the Pacific feed and maybe they just have it listed wrong in the PDF?


Does the guide match what's actually being shown on 1309? Just want to make sure we don't have another east/west feed issue.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Kevin, by "TBA" you mean no proper channel name/data, right?
> 
> (1023 is where Golf was hiding out. It should just be deleted.... along with 1045, 1105 and a couple others not on the Cox lineup.)


 Yes, it means there are no guide listings for it but Tuning Adapter does recognize it as a real channel available in channel map. In case of 1023 it probably should not be there as you say.
(There are others in 2000+ range which have been there for a long time but I know those are misc channels not intended for customer viewing so I don't list those).


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Does the guide match what's actually being shown on 1309? Just want to make sure we don't have another east/west feed issue.


Good point. Guide data appears incorrect on 1309. This channel also mysteriously dropped off my channel list after the last net connect. Weird. Heads up as we all might have some channels hiding.

Also, you can add 1310 - EPIX HD to my list. Says "Channel Not Authorized". This channel also mysteriously disappeared from my channel lineup after the last net connect.

EDIT: Both 1309 and 1287 are playing the same show, however 1309 is listed as Pacific on the guide and East on the PDF.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> Also, you can add 1310 - EPIX HD to my list. Says "Channel Not Authorized". This channel also mysteriously disappeared from my channel lineup after the last net connect.


 1310 does have guide listings and does tune for me (DVR Diagnostics shows it tuned to 777MHz). I get "Channel Not Authorized" as well but that's not a guide or tuning issue as you know (it means cablecard can't decrypt it). I don't subscribe to any premiums so that's the behavior for all the premiums my account is not authorized to decrypt.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok, the "not authorized" is separate from the Tribune issues, but I will let Diana know about that one too.

Even in the SD channels, there have always been two channels with what I am pretty sure are the same version of Encore on them -- 287 and 309. I guess 1287 and 1309 are supposed to be the same channel, as weird as it seems.

At least we are down to a relatively small handful of problems! I'm writing her about all of this stuff right now.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice to see all the premium channel SP's have matched up and the guide data is filling in!!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Epix is tuning for me now... you guys?


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

LynnL999 said:


> Epix is tuning for me now... you guys?


Nope. Doesn't tune on either 310 or 1310. Channel unauthorized with cablecard screen.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> Nope. Doesn't tune on either 310 or 1310. Channel unauthorized with cablecard screen.


 Yes I see the same for both those channels - after tuning the cablecard screen pops up and cancelling that screen yields "This channel is not authorized" screen.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

My 2 Premieres and S3 OLED unit cannot tune the following channels:
1045 = HLNHD
1047 = GALAHD
Anyone else?


----------



## guitarguymike (Apr 23, 2011)

moyekj said:


> My 2 Premieres and S3 OLED unit cannot tune the following channels:
> 1045 = HLNHD
> 1047 = GALAHD
> Anyone else?


Ditto.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Cox knows about the GALA problem and is working on it.

1045 is one of the channels (along with 1105, 1363 and 1371) that was added to the lineup a few weeks ago at the same time as BBC America. Unlike BBCA though, they aren't on the official Cox lineup and just need to be deleted. I will let Diana know.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

As far as I can tell, here are all the outstanding Tribune issues:

*Missing channels Tribune needs to add:*

1058 Lifetime Pacific HD
1287 Encore East HD
1288 Starz Black HD
1289 Starz Comedy HD
1341 Disney XD HD
1672 Game 2 HD

*Wrong Feed:*

1309 should be Encore HD, not Encore P HD (may be the same channel as 1287?)

*Channels in the wrong place:*

Game HD needs to be moved from 1650 to 1671

*Channels Tribune needs to DELETE, as they are not on the current Cox lineup:*

1023 (The old Golf channel)
1045 Headline News HD
1105 OWN HD
1363 National Geographic Wild HD
1371 WE HD
1651 TEAM HD


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Outstanding Cox Issues:*

1347 GALA won't tune
1310 EPIX will not tune for some customers


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

When I connected again today there was another lineup update. There were a bunch of channels removed:
1045
1105
1363
1371
1394
A whole bunch in the 800s and other channel ranges.

Channels added:
1058
112
1287
1288
1289
1341
3
30
483
810
816
817
961
981

So I think that addresses most of the Tribune changes except for 1672.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yay! Great news.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

It looks like we're just about done here, but FYI, I'm going to have very limited web access for a few days, starting tomorrow. If anything further is needed, post (politely!) on the Cox OC Facebook wall, and Diana will look into it (though probably not until Monday).


----------



## nocturne1 (Aug 17, 2004)

Be sure to check the bottom of your to-do list for shows that aren't going to record. I had about 10 season passes that somehow got confused about the channel, and were still showing up as 700's or somehow got stuck on that temporary golf 1000 channel.

Not exactly sure what caused it, but it seemed generally limited to MTV, VH1, Comedy Central, Cartoon Network, and HBO.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

nocturne1 said:


> Be sure to check the bottom of your to-do list for shows that aren't going to record. I had about 10 season passes that somehow got confused about the channel, and were still showing up as 700's or somehow got stuck on that temporary golf 1000 channel.
> 
> Not exactly sure what caused it, but it seemed generally limited to MTV, VH1, Comedy Central, Cartoon Network, and HBO.


I think this has something to do with the call letters changing. I had the same problem with several channels and had to delete and re-add season passes.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Seems to me like 1309=ENCRHDP is currently West coast guide that should be East Coast. i.e. It should be ENCRHD instead of ENCRHDP.

For example right now listings say Hulk should be on but instead "Into the Night" which is 3 hours later in the guide is playing - i.e. East Coast schedule


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Didn't we used to get three HBO and three Starz channels in the 700 range, as well as at least two Encore HD channels when using cable-card and Tivo in Cox Orange County?
I seem to only get two HBO's and two Starz, and one Encore HD channels now.
can someone list the premium channels they are actively receiving with Tivo and cable card at the moment.
thanks

OK...reset my system and now the only missing channel is one of the Starz HD channels (if we used to get three, that is. I currently only get two: 1281 & 1282)


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> Didn't we used to get three HBO and three Starz channels in the 700 range, as well as at least two Encore HD channels when using cable-card and Tivo in Cox Orange County?
> I seem to only get two HBO's and two Starz, and one Encore HD channels now.
> can someone list the premium channels they are actively receiving with Tivo and cable card at the moment.
> thanks
> ...


I don't have any premiums, but I believe this has something to do with the premium channels being moved into Plus Paks. Supposedly plus pack channels are only receivable on COX equipment, or something along those lines. The + denoted next to each channel on the lineup PDF denote plus pak.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

mmf01 said:


> I don't have any premiums, but I believe this has something to do with the premium channels being moved into Plus Paks. Supposedly plus pack channels are only receivable on COX equipment, or something along those lines. The + denoted next to each channel on the lineup PDF denote plus pak.


 As suggested in this post you may be able to call Cox and have Plus Pak enabled for your account.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Seems to me like 1309=ENCRHDP is currently West coast guide that should be East Coast. i.e. It should be ENCRHD instead of ENCRHDP.
> 
> For example right now listings say Hulk should be on but instead "Into the Night" which is 3 hours later in the guide is playing - i.e. East Coast schedule


LynnL999 if you are still have influence with your Cox contacts can you report the above lineup issue?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I went ahead and submitted a Lineup Change request via TiVo web site for 1309.


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry, moyekj, I have been mostly offline until this afternoon. I saw that this change went through.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LynnL999 said:


> Sorry, moyekj, I have been mostly offline until this afternoon. I saw that this change went through.


 Yes, it went through pretty quick after I requested the change and now it's matching the programming.


----------

